# Sleepy eye mod? P/T2



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Quoted from someone:
Dude ill post a picture on how we did it with the green wire... and we did try the brown one which didnt work... and im hella bumed cause my left headlight is out and i dont even know why, shortage maybe?? i dont know PLEASE HELP SOMEONE!! 

If you cut the brown wire what you have to do is 
1. turn your headlights on.
2. Push in the flip up light button.
3. Turn off headlights.
4. Now quickly tap the flip down button and u have sleepy's

As for you light not working, I would suggest putting a tester on the motor to see if the powers getting there at least.

If not fuses? or ground? or possible bad motor could of burned out from playing with the wrong thing??


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> As for you light not working, I would suggest putting a tester on the motor to see if the powers getting there at least.
> 
> If not fuses? or ground? or possible bad motor could of burned out from playing with the wrong thing??


Yea, ill check the fuse, i keep forgetting to do that....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> Yea, ill check the fuse, i keep forgetting to do that....


did you reconect the cables right?


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> did you reconect the cables right?


yes i did, every single one of them and there was only 3 we cut including the green one... so that leaves the brown and the LIGHT BLUE


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> yes i did, every single one of them and there was only 3 we cut including the green one... so that leaves the brown and the LIGHT BLUE


mmm, are you sure? all i did was just hold the flashlight so i didnt see you doing that thing right, check again in daylight.


----------



## HondaHaterISbaaaack! (Jun 10, 2004)

if yall want, (if i dont get banned) i can post pics soon, waiting for it to developed, i used those weak disposable cameras.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHaterISbaaaack! said:


> if yall want, (if i dont get banned) i can post pics soon, waiting for it to developed, i used those weak disposable cameras.



you did the sleepy eyes right Lionel? post some pics


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

F ALL THAT ! Whoever said that the light blue wire behind that fuse didnt work is wrong . He must have done it wrong because i did it tonight and it worked exactly like it said it would. It looks so hot with the lights on.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why are you guys doing it the hard way?? pop the head light switch button, find the lime green wire, splice it, run it through a toggle switch and you're done


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i wanna see some pics!!! if its what i think it is i had that look on my 93 saturn SC2, back then we called it BROKEN!!! :: slinks back to OT::


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Manual method 
- The driver adjusts the headlight motors by the knob at the side of the 
headlights, and the lights will return to the full open position when the 
headlights are turned on 

- Switched method 
- A switch is wired into the green wire on the back of the headlight open / 
close button, and allows the user to tap the switch to lower the 
headlights, this method also allows the headlights to return to full height 
when they are turned on 
- This switch simply interrupts the headlights ability to retract itself, 
allowing for it to stop part way down 

- Pivot Headlight Controller 
- Allows the driver to adjust the headlight to any height and works while 
the lights are both on and off
--trying to find the diagram..but i can't 
i hope these instructions make sence

I did mine with the green wire and it worked fine...


----------

